
Hackers Can Take over Your Car’s GPS - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-06-19/threat-of-gps-spoofing-for-autonomous-cars-seen-as-overblown
======
howard941
> “These marketing claims are simply a for-profit company’s attempt to use
> Tesla’s name to mislead the public into thinking there is a problem that
> would require the purchase of this company’s product,” a Tesla spokesperson
> said.

The for-profit spokesperson doth protest too much?

~~~
brokenmachine
I'm not the for-profit spokesperson, you're the for-profit spokesperson!!

------
euler_angles
The headline really is "Hackers Can Take Over Your GPS".

Unless your GPS receiver is hosting its own model of what the GPS
constellation SHOULD be based on your location and the current time, and can
beamsteer its antenna elements to null out the spoofing, you're wide open to
having someone just spoof GPS with a low power transmitter. This is old, old,
old news.

~~~
Piskvorrr
Old news with no effective remedy and a steadily dropping barrier-to-entry.
"Also works on Teslas" is the new (but unsurprising) part.

